# Jigging Rod Preference



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm about toget a Daiwa Saltist Black reel for Christmas from my wife and am wondering what rod to pair it with. I will be using braid in the 80-100lb range and want a rod that won't have the eyes cut through by the braid. From everything I've read most rods are 7-8 ft long with medium action. What type eyes should I go with? Any brand name suggestions? All help is much appreciated!

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Shimano Trevala


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Shimano Trevala TVC-66M or the MH what ever is your preference.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Have any of yall heard anything about the new Okuma Cedros jigging rod? I just read about it in the Sport Fishing Annual Buyers Guide Edition. Looks interesting enough. I might consider giving it a shot. For you fellas who suggested the Shimano rods, have you had any problems with the braid making contact with the foregrip of the rod and cutting it? That was a common complaint I read about those rods.

Bob


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve carries a brand at Lost Key...slightly more affordable than the Trevala line. I think it's by Challenger, but I'm not positive. I've got one but it's at home and I ain't.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Shimano Trevala!!!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'199\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'199\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'199\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'199\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'199\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'199\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">bellafishing</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

For you fellas who suggested the Shimano rods, have you had any problems with the braid making contact with the foregrip of the rod and cutting it? That was a common complaint I read about those rods.

I have heard of that with the light and med light but that is it.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I have loads of grooves in the foregrips of my 30/80 and 40/100 trevala rods. Doesn't bother me one bit. The rods are a lot of fun to jig with. But I would think about getting the Saltist 30th over the Black Saltist you are considering. It is much easier to jig with a narrow reel. You really don't need that heavy of a braid. Fifty pound braid will get your jigs down a lot quicker than 100 pound. I love those black Saltist reels but I think they only come in the fifty size.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. My main targets for the rod are monster AJ and grouper, possibly some tuna. It won't be "just" a jigging combo. I might do the live bait/ bottom bumping thing with it too depending on the conditions. I just want a rod that the braid won't eat up, that has serious backbone, but is still sensitive and can handle a wide variety of large fish while lasting more than one season.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

first catch should be replying soon (just bought a spheros-trevala combo)


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

The Shimano Trevala rods are very light but are rated for heavy # test line. Haven't tried it yet, but I assume that it would be fine for drifting bait as well. Either way, it can catch some big fish.


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

trevala, travala, trevala.. i love it love it love it. I have a med and a heavy, friend of mine has a MH. The heavier the rod the more effort it takes to fast jig, the way on shimanos website shows. I like the MH, but have caught a ton on my med. I even throw a 4oz and bottom fish with them. I had to get one for the wife with a torium, just becasue its so light.. it will spoil ya.

oh, did I say trevala, trevala, trevala..

Tim


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i have only used trevala rod twice so far and so far i love the rod.


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

Will shimano fix the rod if the braid cuts it since it has a lifetime warranty?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *hooked again (1/27/2008)*Will shimano fix the rod if the braid cuts it since it has a lifetime warranty?


yes.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are several great jigging rod manufacturers out there these days some of the better ones include:

Shimano trevala- great warranty, fuji alconite or SIC guides depending on series ( the original series has alconite and the "F" series uses SIC ). Other differences between the series are a carbon fiber butt section and extra fiberglass layer on the "F" series. I've seen the grooves in the foregrips but this usually is done when an angler fishes a 30-80 model with 80-100 pound braid and maxes the drag, which is ok , it doesn't hurt it.

Challenger- great value, pac bay guides which are very hard to foul with braid and also have a good warranty ( all jigging rods I've seen have a lifetime warranty)

Okuma cedros- like bellafishing said, these rods are pretty badass and aren't that expensive. I'm not a fan of okuma but these are pretty impressive.

Star stellarlite- Brand new, saw them at a dealer show and ordered a bunch of them as well as 2 for myself. These are my favorite ones so far, several different lengths and actions and the strongest recoils on any jigging rods I've tested so far. They are made by star, so you know there durable.

Lamiglass- I don't know anyone who carries them including myself, but the tropic pro series is pretty awesome and lamiglass is an older company with a lot of experience. Ive never used one but ive seen them and they are extremely nice rods- a little more expensive though. You can order them online or a dealer can order them for you locally.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

shimano trevala, their very light and are almost unbreakable


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Look at the price of these Shimanos:nonono http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_view.php?product_id=332


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah those blue roses are expensive, from what i've read online the composition of them isnt much different than the trevala but they are imports from japan and there arent too many sites where you can even buy them in the country. That might have to do with the cost maybe. Check out the dragonfly series from strike pro tackle in texas www.strikepro.com 

I think that is their address


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I ended up buying an Okuma Cedros jigging rod. Turned out to be an absolutely great looking rod with a unique triangle-shaped reel seat and through-blank butt section w/ exposed blank anda foam grip on the end of the rod. It tucks under the armpit well and looks good with the Saltist I bought to match it to. It has a spiral wrapped foregrip that the braid never touches. Spooled up with 100lb braid and can't wait to hook into some AJ's or Tuna. Will try and post some pics of the rod and reel in the next few days.

Bob


----------

